# Snapping turtle fishing



## xtommygunx (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone do any snapping turtle fishing? If so what do you use for line and bait? What state and how's your season been so far? I use mason line baited with beef tongue in northwestern pa. Oh and recipes?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't done any turtle fishing for some time now, due to health, but I can tell you that I have caught and cleaned a lot of turtles. My favorite way to cook them is to par boil until tender then bread with Golden Dipped and deep fry. BTW that's a real nice catch.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't been out ina spell niether. Use bank line an old chicken parts. 

Perty much cook em up like camo er in a good stew what just be what's on hand that'll go inta the pot.


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just about anytime we go fishing in central fl we get alligator snappers don't even try.they hit anything.as for snappers not sure the difference tho .never had one.


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Poor little turtles :'(


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

Soups on!!!!!!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice haul! I put a couple of lines out with one hook on each line. We caught 4 this year. Normally hit up quite a few ponds each year and get 8-10. Just no time this year.

I usually get a few from people who saw them crossing their yards after a storm. Got one that way this year.

I would NEVER waste a good cow tongue using it for bait. I usually use chicken livers or beef liver. Once, I caught some 3" blue gill and used them for bait. It worked, but easier to stick some nasty liver on the hook.


----------

